# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  أرجوكم ساعوني على حل مشكلتي

## morven

:worried: المسنجر حقي لما أجي أفتح فية صفحة محادثة يتسكر مدري لية أبغى أسوي له دليت واحمل لي واحد من جديد أذا تقدرو أتفدوني باي شي يعطيكم العافية او اعطوني مسنجر انزلا لي أرجوكم ردو علي بسرعه ويعيك الف عافيه

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم* 
*اول مره اشوف هالمشكله* 
*بس لك تحميل المسنجر من جديد* 

*http://soft.vip600.com/msn.html*

*هالموقع راح تلقى فيه جميع الاصدارات للمسنجر* 
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*
*واتمنى يزبط معاك*

----------

